# I am home (review of my ED ZHP)



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *:spank:
> *


:dunno: :angel:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Yikes at the scratch and thanks for making me thankful that I don't have to let my wife drive my new ZHP as my financial situation is much better than hers (well, she makes nothing so it is pretty easy  )


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> *I noticed that at 75-80 mph fuel economy was increditble. (around 30 mpg), but at 100mph it dropped to about 20 mpg. It should be a great car here in the US where one really can't travel at mor ethan 75-80 all the time. *


A week? Make that a couple of days  But at least now you have a bunch of pics to tide you over. When I was waiting for PDI to be done, I had my pre-PDI pics set up as a screensaver running all the time :tsk: It helped :dunno:

30mpg in a brand new car? That's awesome! I'm getting horrible mileage from the M5, although it is starting to get better after 1200mls.

Not that it matters  I floored it in first gear for the first time yesterday (I'm allowed WOT now, but I didn't let rpms go that high) and on dry road my DSC light was going crazy :bigpimp:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

rost12 said:


> *I'm getting horrible mileage from the M5, although it is starting to get better after 1200mls.
> 
> Not that it matters  I floored it in first gear for the first time yesterday (I'm allowed WOT now, but I didn't let rpms go that high) and on dry road my DSC light was going crazy :bigpimp:  *


It doesn't get much better either...the best I got in my M5 was about 18 MPG without really driving it hard at all...just get used to filling up the tank every 200 miles or so!

:yikes:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

greginaz1 said:


> *It doesn't get much better either...the best I got in my M5 was about 18 MPG without really driving it hard at all...just get used to filling up the tank every 200 miles or so!
> 
> :yikes: *


*V8s * are a little bit thirsty

:angel:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice pix, thanks. I don't think I've ever seen so many of Imola Red before. Good thing it won't attract too much (cops') attention, although we all know how nice and undertanding Beantown cops can be.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Looks great mbr129.  :thumbup: 

Do you get to keep the German plates it would be a cool souvenir.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

greginaz1 said:


> *It doesn't get much better either...the best I got in my M5 was about 18 MPG without really driving it hard at all...just get used to filling up the tank every 200 miles or so!
> *


I'm already getting about 19-20 mpg :dunno: But that's not good enough, 745i get's 29-30 :eeps:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

rost12 said:


> *I'm already getting about 19-20 mpg :dunno: But that's not good enough, 745i get's 29-30 :eeps: *


Hey, nobody ever bought an M5 to look at the gas gauge but I was putting about 400-500 miles a week on it and the associated two $40 trips to the gas station were getting tiresome...part of the reason I have a ZHP on order...


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

greginaz1 said:


> *Hey, nobody ever bought an M5 to look at the gas gauge but I was putting about 400-500 miles a week on it and the associated two $40 trips to the gas station were getting tiresome...part of the reason I have a ZHP on order... *


:eeps: I'll start driving less, I guess :angel:


----------



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

Congrats mbr! Grat trip and a beautiful car! :thumbup: I can't wait to see mine in Munich (in a month).


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Fabulous pics - gorgeous car in stunning settings! Congrats! I really will have to consider ED for my 435Ci  in 3 years when my car comes off lease.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Congrats and great pics !!!!! Looks like you had a great trip . . .

Please tell me you washed those wheels before you said good bye . . . 1 1/2 months of sitting with that brake dust might lead to it being baked in 

Do you know if they wash the car for you before they send it off ?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

rumatt said:


> *Oh, crap. I didn't think of that. I guess I need to bring some wheel cleaner when I go. *


I would think you could always go to a carwash before dropping it off . . .

I know my wheels had brake dust sitting on them for about 1 1/2 months and they have some brake dust baked into them . . . I tried Meguirs wheel cleaner but it didn't get them completely clean.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

The answer is no.  I could not get it cleaned. I was really against the clock. I am hoping they will do some kind of cleaning. :eeps: If not, then I will do what I can. I am sure it will come off. BMWNA should really include a car wash. Upon drop off. 

I did keep one plate as a souvenir.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmm, I am not that sure that the brake-dust would bake on the wheels.

Since the car will not be driven till it reaches the USA, the wheels won't see any dust/mud/rain/snow/heat again.

So, it is safe to assume that a good wheel cleaner combined with a brush and a sponge should make those wheels yummy clean again.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Hmm, I am not that sure that the brake-dust would bake on the wheels.
> 
> Since the car will not be driven till it reaches the USA, the wheels won't see any dust/mud/rain/snow/heat again.
> 
> ...


:tsk:

:slap:

Now he will not sleep for weeks :eeps: :rofl:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Hmm, I am not that sure that the brake-dust would bake on the wheels.
> 
> Since the car will not be driven till it reaches the USA, the wheels won't see any dust/mud/rain/snow/heat again.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alex. That is what I figured.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *:tsk:
> 
> :slap:
> 
> Now he will not sleep for weeks :eeps: :rofl: *


Huh ?!

Why ? I was trying to say that he doesn't need to worry about the wheels


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Huh ?!
> 
> Why ? I was trying to say that he doesn't need to worry about the wheels  *


It will bake on  My guess is it'll take P21S and a brillo pad to get that stuff off :bawling:

ok I miss read it the first time


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:rofl:

Alex --> :spank: <--Phil


No, it won't !!


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> *It will bake on  My guess is it'll take P21S and a brillo pad to get that stuff off :bawling:
> *


:yikes:  

Phil--->:hi: :violent: <---Me


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> *:yikes:
> 
> Phil--->:hi: :violent: <---Me
> 
> *


Welcome home :angel:

It will come off no problem :thumbup:

Alex 
:grouphug: MBR
Phil


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> *
> 
> Alex
> :grouphug: MBR
> ...


 :rofl: :lmao: :bustingup


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

mbr . . . do NOT worry . . . if it does become baked on, I have found that Nufinish Car polish gets it off and believe me . . . I have experience in getting baked in brake dust off . . . just ask some of the old timers here and they will tell you


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

mbr129, congrats on the car, Imola Red is the way to go :thumbup: .

In most pictures of Imola Red ZHP I've seen so far there always was a bit of orange tint to it but your pictures show that deep red I admired so much on M3s. Can't wait for a full photoshoot.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

What a beautiful machine!! And I'm not a big fan of red, but that is drop-dead gorgeous!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Congrats mbr19! :thumbup: Your pics definitely got me thinking about doing ED on my next car.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*Congratulations!*

The car looks great! I wish you best waiting on it again!!


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

mbr129 - car looks great in Imola Red. Probably would have gotten the same myself if I wasn't worried for my license. Fly low!

I wouldn't worry too much about the brake dust on the wheels. In my experience, it's usually only a problem if you've gotten the brakes AND wheels very hot, i.e. race track, downhill curvy mountain run, etc. I think the heat softens the paint on the wheel and then the dust becomes embedded. I'm SURE you didn't drive your brand new baby THAT hard before your break-in was done.
:angel:


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

rumatt said:


> *I thought so too, except that one in the full sunlight. That looks pretty orange.
> 
> I think most of BMW's colors look best on cloudy days. It's almost as if BMW didn't think of looking at the colors in direct sunlight before choosing them. *


Me too-- I thought it looked a bit orange also. I have Japan Rot (Electric Red) and it does not show orange hues at all.:dunno:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

blackhawk77 said:


> *Me too-- I thought it looked a bit orange also. I have Japan Rot (Electric Red) and it does not show orange hues at all.:dunno: *


Believe me... at no point does Imola look more orange than electric. That is just a lighting effect on the camera. Electric will always look mre orange than Imola under the same lighting. In fact, I would say Imola sometimes may look too dark 5% of the time. 94% it just looks perfect. Maybe only 1% of the time under weird sunlight does it look orangy.

As I dropped it off, there was a 2004 electric 330Cic with the 18" wheels and although it looked great, that color was much more orangy. I prefer Imola.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice car MBR! I saw an IR ZHP in my neighborhood last week, looked damn sharp! Congrats!

I plan on doing ED some time in the future, too bad the Porsche ED actually is more expensive than picking up the car here... and I didn't do ED on my 330Ci (didn't think of it the first time, and bought used the second)...  would be so cool to bring my ED car to the 'ring for a few laps! 

--Andrew


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Welcome back mbr! Even though you didn't achieve the top speed run and capture it in video, it's still nice if you can put up a video clip about your journey, especially the delivery. I think you'll be the first one doing it here.:thumbup: 

By the way, the car and the pics look awesome! You are one of those few who showed the Imola Red truthfully in the picture. Congratulations again!


----------



## eliyale (May 9, 2003)

Thanks for all the great pics and spreading the gospel of Imola Red!  

Question. I'm not sure, but it looked like you have the silver cube interior trim. If so, how do you like it? How does it look with the Imola Red vs. black cube?


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

mbr129 said:


> *Believe me... at no point does Imola look more orange than electric. That is just a lighting effect on the camera. Electric will always look mre orange than Imola under the same lighting. In fact, I would say Imola sometimes may look too dark 5% of the time. 94% it just looks perfect. Maybe only 1% of the time under weird sunlight does it look orangy.
> 
> As I dropped it off, there was a 2004 electric 330Cic with the 18" wheels and although it looked great, that color was much more orangy. I prefer Imola. *


Hmmmm- Now thats why they called you "Mr. Imola"..........


----------



## fgrogan (Jan 20, 2003)

eliyale said:


> *There aren't many perfect things in life, but the design of the E46 is one of the few. Literally, there is nothing you could change to make it more beautiful. It looks great from every angle.
> 
> You've got to ask yourself how Chris Bungle... I mean Bangle... could look at such a beautiful work of art and think, "Enough of this. Let's do something completely different!" Even more, you've got to wonder how he convinces the BMW powers-that-be that he is a sane human(e) being. :dunno: *


AMEN Brother, AMEN! Bangle must be fired. I saw a new 5 series while on ED and was not impressed, esp that Pontiac snout on it. I am so happy that I have my new ZHP before it too could be revamped.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Nice pics mbr! Your car is sweet and great write up. The wait is truely getting to me now, especially after seeing how much you enjoyed the car. Soon enough you will be reunited with your baby forever!:drive: 


Oh and when you take delivery of your car, again, take some pics of that beautiful interior 

Best of luck with it.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *Nice pics mbr! Your car is sweet and great write up. The wait is truely getting to me now, especially after seeing how much you enjoyed the car. Soon enough you will be reunited with your baby forever!:drive:
> 
> Oh and when you take delivery of your car, again, take some pics of that beautiful interior
> 
> Best of luck with it. *


Thanks. I took pictures but I purposely didn't use flash and they came out too dark. I love the dark headliner. The alcantara couldn't be more perfect. I just love that car.


----------



## piku (Mar 26, 2003)

What a great looking car you got mbr129! Enjoy!:thumbup:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

eliyale said:


> *Thanks for all the great pics and spreading the gospel of Imola Red!
> 
> Question. I'm not sure, but it looked like you have the silver cube interior trim. If so, how do you like it? How does it look with the Imola Red vs. black cube? *


I really like the silver cube better than the black cube. It actually looks sort of gray. Very nice contrast.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

Ugh! UGLY COLOR!!!

J/K - Congrats!

Jeff











mbr129 said:


> *another one *


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Beautiful car!

Those pics of Interlaken look a LOT like they were a bit further up the road in Grindelwald! One of my most favorite places in the world! Now go sign up for autocross, so I can see that thing in person!

BTW, you suck for having a zhp, _and_ going to my favorite places


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

LarryN said:


> *Beautiful car!
> 
> Those pics of Interlaken look a LOT like they were a bit further up the road in Grindelwald! One of my most favorite places in the world! Now go sign up for autocross, so I can see that thing in person!
> 
> BTW, you suck for having a zhp, and going to my favorite places   *


 Close, not Grindelwald (fiancee was scared of the tight mountain passes), so I actually went to Beatenburg on the North side across the valley. We had a nice hike after we parked. Weather was perfect. Fun to drive through it too.

I will sign up soon... I promise.:thumbup:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

LarryN said:


> *Beautiful car!
> 
> Those pics of Interlaken look a LOT like they were a bit further up the road in Grindelwald! One of my most favorite places in the world! Now go sign up for autocross, so I can see that thing in person!
> 
> BTW, you suck for having a zhp, and going to my favorite places   *


I'm finally going to start autocrossing this August! (ordered my helmet from Akakubi and everything)

I too would like to see MBR's Imola in person! :bigpimp: Glad you (mbr) had a great trip.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *I'm finally going to start autocrossing this August! (ordered my helmet from Akakubi and everything)
> 
> I too would like to see MBR's Imola in person! :bigpimp: Glad you (mbr) had a great trip.  *


Don't worry guys. Even if I don't feel comfortable enough with the car to actually AutoX it this season, I will still go to at least one event this season to see what it's like and I will bring the ZHP with me of course.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Pardon my ignorance but what does ZHP stand for?


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Finally got the chance to read your post. Great car and pics.



> Before anything else, I will have to sadly report that I did NOT achieve the 155 mph I hoped for. I turned the car in with 1171 miles. At 1080 I got a chance to speed and got it to the mid to upper 130's mph (I was watching the road expecting to see it on video later), but we started approaching traffic and my (VERY SCARED) fiancee didn't catch it on film (the camera stops shooting the speedometer when I am at about 125mph- not worth posting). A contributing factor to why I didnt reach higher speeds the couple of times I tried was that since I had babied the car all that time, I didn't want to rev it up on 5th, so I tried climbing from 100mph and up on 6th gear the whole time. This made the acceleration slower and consequently made me run out of clear (of traffic) roads before I could get any higher. The good news: the car still pulled just fine on sixth and would have kept going were it not because I had to slow down. Dissapointing but still fun. It was just not possible to go fast on the roads I was on with the time I had left.


I laughed when I read this. My wife was scared too. I didn't make my run until I had about 1700 miles on the odometer so I was able to put the pedal to the metal. My wife video taped my run from around 90mph to 135mph. She was very impressed ... although she wouldn't let me do it again.   You can hear my wife say "Uh oh we're going to get a ticket." Near 135 I was going around a bend and the car just felt solid. You can tell it still wanted to keep going.

Glad you had a great time!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> *Pardon my ignorance but what does ZHP stand for? *


BMW's order code for Performance package available on 3 series, I think.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

rumatt said:


> *The name still lives!
> 
> Hey, mbr. I vaguely remember you saying you might stop by the dealership in munich and buy some extra things... an alarm I think? Did you do this?
> 
> I'm still debating if I want to try to get an alarm while I'm over there, so if you did I'd love to hear the details in terms of price and effort required. I think it's just simpler for me to buy it here after I get back.. or even before I go.. :dunno: It would have to be quite a bit cheaper to make it worth wasting time while over there and carrying it back in my luggage. *


I actually didn't get anything. When I was there the Euro was 1.22 dollars. I figured at that exchange price and given the potential hassles at the airport etc, it just isn't worth it. Actually, all the expenses pre and post trip have me pretty broke right now, so I will wait a couple of months before I buy anything. I am planning on getting a MP3 CD changer, clears, and maybe an alarm, and that can quickly add up to $1K. So they will have to wait.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

rost12 said:


> *BMW's order code for Performance package available on 3 series, I think. *


That's correct.:thumbup:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

rumatt said:


> *OK. Thanks. I'm probably going to skip also. If you do get an alarm though you might as well get it soon so that they can activate it free with your first car/key memory programming shortly after you get the car. *


Good point thanks.


----------

